# Tying Fluoro Leader to Braid



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

I use a fluoro leader tied to braid for my spinning reel contact bait rods/reels. I had always used a uni-to-uni knot to make the connection which I find very reliable and strong. However, on the boat in waves or wind it can be a hassle to re-tie. It is also a bit bulky. I've found a solution that has not failed me on bass to 6.5 pounds and that is a nail knot to nail knot splice. 

A nail knot is extremely strong because all wraps of the knot are around the tag end. It is very slim because it is only the diameter of the wrap over the line. It is also nearly impossible to tie _unless_ you have this handy, dandy tool:










It is very easy to use. Just watch the video. I use the method that splices two lines:






I got mine through Amazon but Cabela's sells them also.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. Looks like everyone should carry this tool for line splicing.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

The tool comes in two sizes. I have the smaller size which is perfect for tying the splice, all terminal connections and snelling small hooks for bluegill fishing with the grandkids. I'm thinking about getting the larger sized for snelling larger hooks but I don't use large snelled hooks for anything except punching/flipping and I can already tie them pretty good. 

The tool is around $7 to $10 depending where you get it.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

And thats easy to tie with a tool in waves and wind? With the uni to uni, I wrap my first loop and cinch, then flip the line so I can wrap the other loop in the exact same orientation instead of reversed. Not sure if everyone knows that little trick or not.Made it easier to tie for me. Nail knots are good, I just don't want to be dependent on a tool to tie my knot I guess.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> And thats easy to tie with a tool in waves and wind? With the uni to uni, I wrap my first loop and cinch, then flip the line so I can wrap the other loop in the exact same orientation instead of reversed. Not sure if everyone knows that little trick or not.Made it easier to tie for me. Nail knots are good, I just don't want to be dependent on a tool to tie my knot I guess.


Ha pretty cool trick MB! I just tied 6 uni to unis and I'm gonna try that next one I do.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

That's a pretty slick whistle!

I wonder if you could fashion that tool from a ballpoint pen?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I do the same as MB and have also used the rod as a tension devise to keep the line(s) semi tight. Wind isn't a problem. You can also made your own device for nail knot by tapering a 3/8" dowel and cut a notch lengthwise. Advantage of the dowel is it floats.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I have both of these tools and love them!!
Makes snelling a hook EASY and fast!!


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> And thats easy to tie with a tool in waves and wind? With the uni to uni, I wrap my first loop and cinch, then flip the line so I can wrap the other loop in the exact same orientation instead of reversed. Not sure if everyone knows that little trick or not.Made it easier to tie for me. Nail knots are good, I just don't want to be dependent on a tool to tie my knot I guess.


MB, I tie them the same way and that is definitely the way to make it easiest. But I have something you don't have. 67 year old eyes. I leave my glasses on and I can't find the right focus and I take them off and the flouro disappears. LOL. My little tool is on a bungee tied to my tool holder on the console. We're lifetime buddies now.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Uni knots can be a pain for me to tie due to my bad vision and shakes. I often use a flouro leader and usually tie up a half dozen or so before going out. Such a tool may be helpful for me. Thanks!


----------

